# Specialized S-Works Epic FSR Carbon, 26", Gr. XL, Modell 2009



## JR1979 (31. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe mein S-Works Epic, welches im letzten Jahr einem 29“-Hardtail Platz machen musste. Das Rad ist in Top-Zustand (…übliche Gebrauchspuren; keine Stürze) und somit viel zu schade, um nicht mehr regelmäßig gefahren zu werden. Größe des Rades ist XL – so wie auf den Fotos zu sehen habe ich (1,98 m groß) es gefahren. Bevor „das Neue“ kam, habe ich noch Kassette, Kette und das mittlere (32er) Kettenblatt ausgetauscht. Ebenfalls war der Hinterbaudämpfer noch einmal bei Specialized zum Service.

Hier der Link zu ebay-Kleinanzeigen: 
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...arbon-26-gr-xl-modell-2009/443415503-230-1147

Preis ist verhandelbar.

Bei Fragen..., immer her damit. ;-)

Gruß
Jens


----------



## hansemannK (15. April 2022)

hi ist das bike noch zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaubarschbub (15. April 2022)

hansemannK schrieb:


> hi ist das bike noch zu haben?


Zwar nicht meins, aber Du hast gesehen das die Anzeige  aus 2016 ist


----------

